# How often do you bath your Chi ??



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

How often do you bath your Chi ??
I bath Honey once a week, is this normal
or should I be bathing her more?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't bathe her more, no. I personally think once a week is too much, it dries out their skin. I bathe mine once a month, sometimes I go a bit longer depending.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Once a week sounds really excessive to me. Does she smell bad? Shed alot? Just curious as to why you are bathing her so much. Seems it would dry out her coat/skin.

I bathe Brody about every 3 months at the most. I use Paul Mitchell wipes in between and I have a conditioning spray that I use once in awhile, but otherwise he rarely gets a bath.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

The vets say to bathe when they are actually soiled
but I bathe Dahlia once a month.She always wraps
around my chin and after a month she gets a little doggy!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

gosh that seems like a lot. i bathe mine anywhere from one to two months depending on what they've been doing. I use the Paul Mitchell wipes in between to freshen them and a wonderful conditioning spray which is almost like a bath.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

If I dont bath her weekly she gets smelly! She does tend to shed alot but I think that could be due to our season change right now we are heading into summer. I guess I have a really sensitive nose....
Her skin and coat are in excellent condition. not dry at all and her coat is shiny!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I do monthly baths too. I have a spray cleaner too if i feel she needs it


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I do once a month or so, depending on if they're stinking, if so every other week.

In no way am I being a "Raw advocate here" but I read when I was doing my research on raw that certain kibbles can make them stinky.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I might be guilty of overbathing a bit too, I try to wait a month but sometimes its more like 3 weeks between baths. I just love how soft and shiny they are afterward! 
If you bathe her that frequently you are stripping the natural oils from her skin and coat, even though her coat looks nice she may start feeling a bit dry and itchy. I have some really yummy smelling doggy body sprays (ok I have several). I really like the tropiclean papaya spray, and the earth bath mango tango one. Mine get freaked out if I spray them, so I spray it on my own hand and then pet them. I usually just use it after their bath, I have both scents in shampoos too, but if she is a little smelly you can use a spray daily.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel stinks too, IDK why. She's been checked for any kind of skin issues and they said she's in the clear, but about 3-4 days after a bath, she wreaks and smells like...dirty earrings. 

The others don't stink at all, I bath Bryco before shows, the other two every 1-2 months, or if they get dirty. Or if one is shedding more than I'd prefer, I give them a good scrub down, but never more than once a month-5 weeks.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Dirty earrings. Ah Kristi, you crack me up. :lol:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh though, don't we all know exactly what she means by "dirty earrings' I cringed as my ears used to be gauged quite large and this smell caused me to reconsider. Poor Laurel!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Paul Mitchell has pet doggy wipes that are amazing. they smell wonderful and can be used daily. their ads are cute too, they have on all their bottles, cruelty free, tested on humans first. they aren't terribly expensive but boy are they worth it.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> I do once a month or so, depending on if they're stinking, if so every other week.
> 
> In no way am I being a "Raw advocate here" but I read when I was doing my research on raw that certain kibbles can make them stinky.


Honey does not have dog food or kibble.
I feed her fresh cooked meat and fresh vegetables 
She gets raw bones and chicken necks


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

rcj1095 said:


> Paul Mitchell has pet doggy wipes that are amazing. they smell wonderful and can be used daily. their ads are cute too, they have on all their bottles, cruelty free, tested on humans first. they aren't terribly expensive but boy are they worth it.


I have never seen this brand
although I am in australia not america!
I might have a look around for a nice cologne
and try to bath every 2 weeks


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

angel-baby said:


> Honey does not have dog food or kibble.
> I feed her fresh cooked meat and fresh vegetables
> She gets raw bones and chicken necks


That's good, was just putting it out there for anyone who may have a stinky kibble fed pup I came across it a lot when I read about kibbles :] I know Gretel REEEEKED when I fed her Nutro, my goodness.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Laurel stinks too, IDK why. She's been checked for any kind of skin issues and they said she's in the clear, but about 3-4 days after a bath, she wreaks and smells like...dirty earrings.
> 
> The others don't stink at all, I bath Bryco before shows, the other two every 1-2 months, or if they get dirty. Or if one is shedding more than I'd prefer, I give them a good scrub down, but never more than once a month-5 weeks.


EWW poor Bryco!
Ok Honey does not smell like dirty earrings but she
gets a doggy smell! It is even worse if I take her to
the beach or if she has been around other dogs!
no way could I stand the smell for more then 2 weeks
especially if she has been around other dogs that make 
her smell even worse!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> That's good, was just putting it out there for anyone who may have a stinky kibble fed pup I came across it a lot when I read about kibbles :] I know Gretel REEEEKED when I fed her Nutro, my goodness.


The only thing that dog food and kibble did for honey
was make her an over weight fatty!
New diet, new honey


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree, once a week is a little much. I do once a month normally. But Boss enjoys rolling in goose poop so he seems to get them a few times a month lol. Both of mine get really dry skin if they're bathed too much.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to try getting some of these doggy wipes... I've only bathed my girls a couple times since I've had them, actually only once for Roxy. I want to give her a good scrum soon but I'm still waiting until her wound is 100000% secure. Billa was smelling 'doggy' too and after the first day of wet dog smell she smells perfect! Like nothing at all!


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I personally would love to bath my chi more, but I am trying to hold out to once a month, per the advice here. I have a lot of yard, most is grass, some is just dirt (in the process of being readied to plant with grass) and I have a big mound of sand for work around the property. I also have a dobie and the chi and dobie run circles around eachother and the dobie flings dirt and sand all over my chi, lol. She has sand in her ears, poor girl. lol. I would love to wash her once a week, but since I don't want to strip her skin of essential oils, I'm holding out. But it is so tough because I love the smell of a clean dog!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to bath my pups about every week until they went frain free. They did get stinkin after only a few days. Now they typically get a bath every 3-6 weeks depending on season and/or if they've had a chance to really roll in something nasty. LOL I also thing having multiple dogs effect the odor too since they're always cleaning each other...all that saliva. That grosses me out just thinkin of it. LOL I need to get some of those wipes I think...they sound wonderful!

I'm also very sensitive to smells....and the smell of a clean pup is so lovely.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

about every 6 weeks unless we have a show so Bentley normally gets a bath every 2-3 weeks


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

For all of you who bath every 2-3 months.
Dont your Chi's smell?
Honey gets seriously stinky after a week or 2


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I bath baby when ever she needs it, usually every 4 to 6 weeks. But bath the others the night before a show.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I usually only bath every 1-2 months. 

Unless they have been rolling in something really nasty or have gotten really wet or mucky.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe once every 2-3 months exceptfor when they shed then monthly to get the hair out

They don't smell ever unless they roll in something they smell sweet when they are wet and just lovely other times!
They always look clean too
Kibble does cause the dog smell unfortunately


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine get bathed roughly every 6 weeks sometimes a bit longer.
I brush them everyday, and they dont smell, and still feel really soft and look nice too.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

mine get bathed about every 2-3 weeks but then they do go to the stables and roll in the wet grass and sometimes the manure and boy do they stink.

I don't mind bathing this often as I read an article that said with the good dog shampoo's on the market now such as John Paul the coat and skin does not get dried out and the oils remian in the coat.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Maybe once every 2-3 months exceptfor when they shed then monthly to get the hair out
> 
> They don't smell ever unless they roll in something they smell sweet when they are wet and just lovely other times!
> They always look clean too
> Kibble does cause the dog smell unfortunately


Like I said before. Honey does not eat Kibble!
She eats fresh cooked meat and vegetables
chicken necks and sometimes raw bones.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Deme said:


> mine get bathed about every 2-3 weeks but then they do go to the stables and roll in the wet grass and sometimes the manure and boy do they stink.
> 
> I don't mind bathing this often as I read an article that said with the good dog shampoo's on the market now such as John Paul the coat and skin does not get dried out and the oils remian in the coat.


I also use a good shampoo on Honey that is specifically for
black dogs! Her skin is not dries out and her coat is shiny!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

angel-baby said:


> For all of you who bath every 2-3 months.
> Dont your Chi's smell?
> Honey gets seriously stinky after a week or 2


A couple things to check.... ears - any wax? That can have an odor. Mouth - check for any broken or cracked teeth or tartar buildup. Bad breath can make their whole body stink. Anal glands - some dogs don't express them well and they can end up with a strong doggy odor or even a fishy smell.

Brody doesn't smell at all. I know what you mean though. I used to have a french bulldog and bless her heart, she had an odor, even after bathing. Brody is odorless, even when held right up to your nose and you inhale deeply.  Like sniffing air. When I use a Paul Mitchell wipe on him, he smells 'fresh' for a day or so then goes back to being odorless. It's kind of odd really, but I like it. 

The only time Brody has any odor at all is when I dig him out of his sleeping bag after he's been sleeping for awhile and then he smells faintly of corn chips or popcorn. But that goes away in a few minutes. 

I think if you use a good conditioning shampoo (and sounds like she gets a good diet), then frequent bathing is probably ok for her. Maybe try to stretch it out to every 2 weeks if you can and use a conditioning spray in between. If her coat is shiny and supple with no dandruff, then it sounds like she is tolerating the frequent baths just fine.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I have only had Odie for 2 months and he only had a bath when I first brought him home.I worry about bathing him too much and him getting dry skin.I don't think he smells bad.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> A couple things to check.... ears - any wax? That can have an odor. Mouth - check for any broken or cracked teeth or tartar buildup. Bad breath can make their whole body stink. Anal glands - some dogs don't express them well and they can end up with a strong doggy odor or even a fishy smell
> 
> I think if you use a good conditioning shampoo (and sounds like she gets a good diet), then frequent bathing is probably ok for her. Maybe try to stretch it out to every 2 weeks if you can and use a conditioning spray in between. If her coat is shiny and supple with no dandruff, then it sounds like she is tolerating the frequent baths just fine.



Teeth are great, I use a special tooth cleaning kit on her mouth everyday 
(as recommended by my vet)
No problems with anal glands
Coat has no dandruff
Diet is good
I will try to stretch it out to 2 weeks
and use a spray in between 
(I will buy one tomorrow)
:hello1:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

just cindy said:


> I have only had Odie for 2 months and he only had a bath when I first brought him home.I worry about bathing him too much and him getting dry skin.I don't think he smells bad.


I really think Honeys problem is
#1 She goes out side to go to the toilet
and rolls in the dirt, gets in the garden
#2 She plays with other dogs, That are 
not always smelling the best!
#3 Trips to the beach and Park


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

is she smells you can get dry shampoo. ive got some and it works pretty well


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you checked her ears? My roommate has a pug who starts to STINK till her ears are cleaned out, then the smell goes away. Chis typically don't get much ear gunk if they're ears are up, but if they're floppy it's a little different. 

Also a really good brushing will often help prolong the time between baths. We tend not to think of brushing a chi like we'd do with a bigger dog, but it can really help keep their coats clean. It removes particulates from the coat and stimulates the skin, and is helpful with keeping their coats clean and glossy.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I've given Chico a bath twice in two months. He gets brushed every night, (still doesn't like it) and I clean his ears once a week. He also gets sprayed with conditioning spray one a week. So far he is not smelly. I think the brushing and the clean ears helps them not to smell. My older dog, Shanghai, gets brushed nightly and ears cleaned weekly. He doesn't smell and he is a very heavy shedder with lots of hair.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I bathe my pups about every 4 weeks. For no particular reason other than I feel like it's time. :lol: None of mine have a smell, though. If your pup has a smell, Id check into all the things already mentioned.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i bath Tulula every week, she loves it, she has a lovely coat and no dry skin. if your dog is fine with it don't worry.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know how frustrating it can be. I hate how Laurel smells.

Does Honey lay around a lot in the same spots? One thing that has helped w/ her is washing her favorite beds/blankets. She generates body heat and just doesn't move and I guess that's why she gets stinky. It's SUPER irritating though. Because my others smell like nothing.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Peebo plays really rough with 2 other dogs twice his size at least 4 times a week for the whole day he gets saliva and dirt all over him and he STINKS! I mean he is just soaked and than turns crusty when he drys up, all of them are the same age and all are male so it gets pretty rough lol I give him a bath right after his last play time which is Sunday so he gets a bath every week. His skin is fine his coat is smooth and not dry at all. If he didnt play for so many days a week I would probably give him a bath once a month but there is nothing worse than picking up a "crunchy" Chihuahua!


----------

